# FreeDOS Laptop soll mit Windows 7 laufen



## SoLo8oY (18. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

da - wie in einem vorherigen Thread beschrieben - der Laptop meiner Freundin sich verabschiedet hat, muss eine neue Lösung her. Gesucht ist ein günstiger Laptop(Schüler Budget ~400 Euro). Windows 7 mit Key haben wir und da nurnoch Windows 8 in neuen Laptops verbaut wird, soll es einer ohne Windows OS werden und da dann Win7 installiert werden. 
Ich hab schon erfahren, dass man am Besten die Treiber auf nem Stick parat haben sollte.
Ich würd halt nur gern Tipps bei der Windowsinstallation bei diesem speziellen Fall, d.h. wie ich am Besten FreeDOS (z.B.) durch Windows 7 ersetze. (Vorherige Formatierung, einfaches Löschen?)
Würd mir sehr helfen und Geld sparen ^^
Danke schon mal im Voraus
VG Solo


----------



## dmxforever (18. März 2013)

Win-CD rein, über die Installationsroutine formatieren, partionieren, installieren und danach fehlende Treiber installieren. Fertisch.


----------



## Lexx (18. März 2013)

Hmm.. naja, von DVD booten, die Platte nach Wunsch partionieren,
dabei wird auch FreeDOS gelöscht und Windows 7 installieren... ?

SP1 nicht vergessen.


----------



## SoLo8oY (18. März 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  ich will bei so sachen immer lieber nachfragen ^^ hab schon genug geschrottet


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. März 2013)

Wolltest du jetzt eigentlich auch Vorschläge in dem Preissegment?

Lenovo Ideapad N581, Core i3-2328M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (MBA4HGE)
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E535, A8-4500M, 4GB RAM, 320GB, FreeDOS (NZREMGE)


----------

